# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Aftamed gel

## schipperke

Beste lezers van dit forum!

Ik heb om de maand ongeveer last van Aften wat erg vervelend en zeer pijnlijk is. 
Nu heb ik op internet gezocht naar een middel en kwam ik uit op Aftamed gel. Dit zou de pijn weg halen en het geneesproces versnellen. Echter is mijn vraag of iemand ervaring heeft met deze gel? en of iemand weet hoeveel sneller de aft weg gaat na gebruik van deze gel 4 maal daags.

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties!

Marco

----------

